# Happily Married long term. Hubby now has developed a Fetish?



## mummy2threeboys (Jul 30, 2015)

Sorry may be a little long but some back ground x
Hi. I'm New here. I can't seem to find any ideas on the net So thought joining a Forum may help. Hubby and I have been together almost 20 years since I was 19 . But he wanted to date me before that. When we finally did get together he had only been with one girl once, so was very shy sexually. After many years (8) of trying we have had 3 sons in 5 years . The baby is now 4. I suffered from terrible suicidal feelings and he has Nursed me through it and never made me feel like I was a burden . He Never pushed me into sex. And to be honest at this point both our drive was fairly low. (he suffers from erectile disfunction for the past year) But we agreed sometime ago At that point I could not cope mentally with another child , so we decided that he should have the snip. In the last 6 months I have become so much more happier and normal. I love my Family so much and am really enjoying being a part of this life once more. 
About 6 weeks ago hubby had the snip done, all went really well . 2 weeks after he made it clear he wanted sex , and whilst he can not maintain his erection most of the time, after much fun he does come eventually. We are both very attentive to each others needs. Now forward to this past 2 weeks. He is begging me for sex morning and night, feeling my boobs and bum, rubbing himself against me. Even after sex he wants to go again . Now he has also developed a great enjoyment of me peeing on him. In 20 years this never came up once! Do you think this is all down to having the snip done, will the sex drive wann or should we just enjoy this new found horneyness?  Thanks for reading :smile2:


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

Sounds like you have a good, honest, communicative, loving relationship. And have added a little something new to playtime. 

My 2c, just roll with it. Have fun. Read up on pee play, it's not... particularly uncommon. And done right seems like a lot of fun for both parties.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Sex is now safe. He has dropped an inhabition. Apparently he has dropped more than one. When you ask is this due to the snip, I would say that it is like the dam broke. Even if his drive returns to previous levels you should enjoy it if that is your inclination.

Now some serious stuff about ED. The dam is also broken in talking to doctors about sex. Many of the typical causes of ED around 40 are pretty serious health risks. Those risks are the justification for keeping ED medications by prescription only. Get him to talk to a doctor about his blood pressure and blood sugar, and testosterone levels. 

As to the pee thing, it's safe.
MN


----------



## mummy2threeboys (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks both for your replies, it means a lot. We have been to the dr and he didn't want to give him meds until its been an issue for some time. (Whatever that means) and besides we prefer to try and address the issues without taking medications if possible. He is due his 40 year health care check, so I'll make another drs appointment for him. I think maybe this thing has been there lurking in the background as it happened once many years ago when I was heavily pregnant . I was so embarrassed it happened, but he didn't mind..know I know why! I'm finding a little uncomfortable,(or odd) but happy to make him happy . This morning he woke me up at 5am ..and i was so tired I told him to leave me alone , so suggested he went and had a wank. We went to sleep at 1am that night . We have been having text sex for a couple of weeks and annoyingly he told me he was hard this morning typically. Thanks for being sweeties ..Have a fabby Day xx


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Well if nothig else is wrong with him I suggest this c-rings . You are having a good attitude about all this change and that is a very good thing.
MN


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

I like how you guys are handling things. You sound like you have a great marriage and good communication. Your husband felt very safe with you to open up about this new desire. 

Enjoy his new found sexual prowess. please don't make him feel like him wanting sex all the time, is bad. Just enjoy him, enjoying you.>

His new fetish is not so bad. Just drink plenty of water and find your inner dominatrix. Maybe buy a few new outfits and get into a new role.
Enjoy darling. You are doing all the right things.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

P.s. When his medical comes up check his glucose level and blood pressure. Like someone mentioned.


----------



## mummy2threeboys (Jul 30, 2015)

Aww Thanks all, your so lovely x i'm going to have a look at some light outfits as well i've become a tad frumpy the laast few years, and thats a shame I always loved dressing up for him. Now I guess i'll have to ask if he just likes that or weather he likes to be sub/dom. I am a bit of a dom sometimes. Anyway Thanks for the help and have a great week x

Oh i bought him a c and ball ring but he's still a bit sore down there so will have to wait to try that.


----------



## mummy2threeboys (Jul 30, 2015)

Well the c ring helps a little ..and from both being ld we are both now vhd and the quality is fabulous . Hugs to those who need them. Stay with it , it can improve!


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband (Jul 3, 2014)

Would he be willing to start a walking routine. That helped me a lot with ED.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

You sound like a pretty good couple with a healthy attitude.

His fetish is odd and might bear examination. Has he been watching porn?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

